# Crate training and first night away from home...!



## bunty (Apr 17, 2012)

I was wondering what peoples views are on crate training? Ive never had a puppy before and have heard mixed views....
Also, what have people found to be the best thing to do with your puppy the first night/week? I have heard of water bottles and cuddles vs left to self settle! eeek


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

We crate trained...and it was grate and when we aren't home she is crated still. we tried the leave them till they settle route....well I had a non stop screamer on my hands....so I ended up sleeping on the couch next to her crate, then moving her out of site, but still in the same room....then finally she was downstairs and I was upstairs. I think they need to learn to be on there own for sure, and crating is great.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi, I have had my pup nearly 3 weeks and I honestly couldn't have coped without a crate, our boy is very lively, chewing and biting all the time he is awake (sorry, don't let me put you off, he's still lovely!), especially when he gets over tired, I can then put him in his crate for a while and he just settles down and has a nap - a break for us both, if I need to get on with anything I put him in there and I can pop out, have only left him for just over an hour, but I know he is calm in his crate. We were also lucky because he settled in it at night really quickly too, first night he cried every couple of hours for about 10 minutes but we didn't go to him - we had left another small area where he could poo or pee if needed. Second night he cried for about 10 minutes then that was it, he was then quiet for the rest of the night and after a couple more nights he didn't cry at all, by the second week I noticed he hadn't pee'd (he has never done a poo in the night) for a few nights so since then have just shut him in the crate. I would definitely say use one.


----------



## daffodil (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi, we've crated Flo at night from the beginning but like Lady Amanda had a screamer so it was very hard coping with the sleep depravation for a few days but gradually she has got better and now doesn't scream at all. She does whinge if she has to go in during the day though! I do have to get up in the night to let her out for a wee but she is going for longer now and has been with us just over 2 weeks now.

I think the crate is a good idea as it is somewhere safe for them to go and she is at the get hold of anything and everything she can stage and if I have to do other things I know she is ok and out of harms way. Also, like DB1's Dudley, Flo is a little biter and chewer as well!!


----------



## holicon (Mar 8, 2011)

I have used a crate for my two. I put a blanket over the top so it feels cozy like a den. With Coco I left my slippers outside his crate after night 4 of crying and I didn't hear from him again. I put millie in hers when I go upstairs as she is only 17 weeks and I don't trust her yet she will cry for a couple of seconds but I ignore her. 

Good luck


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Bunty,

Crate training is a popular method because:

-	A dog will panic if left with a large area to ‘protect’ in your absence;
-	A dog is less likely to toilet in a confined space and so a crate helps to toilet train;
-	A dog will not have free rein of the house in order to chew whatever it pleases.

We crate-trained our puppy Saffi from the day she came home at eight weeks. When she came home we put treats in her crate so that she went in willingly. We spread vet-bedding on the base of the crate. Vet bedding is brilliant – it’s cheap, easily washable (a must in the early days as there will be accidents!) and virtually non-destructible. We put a cosy toy in the crate at night and covered the crate with a blanket when we went to bed at night. We shut the crate door but didn’t make a fuss when we left, just walked out the door. In the early days we tried to only leave Saffi in her crate when she was tired and likely to sleep. She didn’t love going in there initially but now goes there by choice at 9.30pm on the dot every night! She loves her little den! 

Good luck

Turi x


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

We got Pickle just over 3 weeks ago. We have used a crate. He is dry at night and has never got upset once being in the crate. We have a plastic type dog bed in there with a cosy cushion and a blanket. We cover the crate at night or when it's quiet time. I put an old top of mine in there from the first night. I left the radio on low at night for him. During cold weather he also has a microwaveable puppy pad to snuggle up to. I honestly have never heard him cry during the night. I know that is not the case with a lot of puppies and it appears that if the whining gets too much, you can put the crate in your bedroom and over a few days move it nearer to the door and eventually out. Or you can just leave him/her to get used to it and wear ear plugs!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I crate trained both of mine but now don't need to use a crate at all. They have the run of my house all day whether i am in or out and are never destructive.


----------

